# GTX 1070 aber welche?



## stawacz (14. September 2016)

hi ho freunde der gepflegten volksmusik

ich spiele im moment mit dem gedanken mir bald ne neue graka zu holen.die 1070 soll es sein,aber noch weiss nich nich welche es sein soll.welche hat die beste kühlung,das wenigste spulenfiepen und die meiste leistung,oder welche is zb die größte/kleinste?.

vieleich that ja jemand erfahrung


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> hi ho freunde der gepflegten volksmusik
> 
> ich spiele im moment mit dem gedanken mir bald ne neue graka zu holen.die 1070 soll es sein,aber noch weiss nich nich welche es sein soll.welche hat die beste kühlung,das wenigste spulenfiepen und die meiste leistung,oder welche is zb die größte/kleinste?.
> 
> vieleich that ja jemand erfahrung


Spulenfiepen ist so ne Sache: das hängt nicht NUR vom Modell ab, sondern der eine hat vlt eine MSI GTX 1070 ohne Spulenfiepen, der andere das gleiche Modell, aber selbst bei geschlossenem, unter dem Tisch stehenden Gehäuse ein hörbares Fiepen... 

Wie sieht es denn beim Preis aus? Wenn jetzt die Karte A zB ein bisschen leiser als B ist, aber gleich 50€ mehr kostet: ist das okay, oder wäre die Lautstärke dann doch nicht so wichtig? "Laut" ist ja eh so gut wie keine, vor allem wenn sie 2-3 Lüfter hat.

Die kleinste ist übrigens die hier Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Mini ITX OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland #

Viel Takt und trotzdem ne solide Kühlung bei einem guten Preis hätten zB diese beiden Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Golden Sample Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Palit GeForce GTX 1070 Super JetStream Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2016)

EVGA macht eigentlich auch immer gute Karten für nVidia


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. September 2016)

Ich hab die Palit Super Jetstream. Läuft. Leise. Ohne Spulenfiepen.


----------



## stawacz (14. September 2016)

ich hätte an die hier gedacht,,davon hab ich aktuell die 970 und bin recht zufrieden 8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv   warte aber noch auf ne andere dreingabe,bonuspkt für irgend n onlinepiel wa sich nich mal kenne ,sind jetzt nich so der brüller


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich hätte an die hier gedacht,,davon hab ich aktuell die 970 und bin recht zufrieden 8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv   warte aber noch auf ne andere dreingabe,bonuspkt für irgend n onlinepiel wa sich nich mal kenne ,sind jetzt nich so der brüller


  also, ich denke nicht, dass die MSI wirklich 25-30€ mehr "wert" als die genannten ist. Die anderen haben ja sogar etwas mehr Takt, auch wenn das kaum der Rede wert ist, und ob die MSI wirklich merkbar leiser ist...?

 Aber wenn du eh wartest, spielt es ja keine Rolle, denn schon in 2 Wochen können die Preise anders aussehen. 


 PS: vlt liegt ja demnächst PES dabei...? ^^


----------



## stawacz (14. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> PS: vlt liegt ja demnächst PES dabei...? ^^



oh bitte nich 


ne mal im ernst,,bei mindfactory is die hier die meistverkaufte mit über 3000 mal zum zweiten mit 1400.die anderen sind alle nur n paar hundert mal verkauft worden.an irgendwas muss das ja liegen    vieleicht weiss ja einer an was


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> oh bitte nich
> 
> 
> ne mal im ernst,,bei mindfactory is die hier die meistverkaufte mit über 3000 mal zum zweiten mit 1400.die anderen sind alle nur n paar hundert mal verkauft worden.an irgendwas muss das ja liegen    vieleicht weiss ja einer an was


 da kann es viele Gründe geben. 

- MSI ist seit zig Jahren bekannt, auch durch Mainboards und Notebooks - hingegen sagen Firmen wie Palit, Zotac oder Gainward vielen Leuten immer noch nichts. 
- MSI hatte in letzter Zeit immer ordentliche Karten, die sich bewährt haben, und schnitt in Tests immer ganz gut ab
- MSI kommt oft in Tests vor WEIL die Firma bekannt ist - viele andere gute Karten schaffen es oft erst gar nicht in Tests. Wenn die MSI dann mal "Testsieger" wird, hast du nen enormen Nachfrageschub
- MSI ist ein großer Hersteller und konnte vermutlich auch früher die nachgefragten Menge liefern. Anfangs war die GTX 1070 ja schwer zu haben, und wenn MSI immer wieder mal pro Woche 100, mal auch 500 Stück liefern kann, eine Firma wie Palit aber nur 10 oder 30, oder vlt auch die ersten 3-4 Wochen quasi GAR keine, dann ist es klar, dass MSI ein Vielfaches von Palit verkaufen konnte. 

Verkaufszahlen sind aber nicht automatisch ein Beweis für "das Beste" - sonst wäre die Bild ja die beste Zeitung Deutschlands und ein BigMäc der beste Burger der Welt... 


Die MSI ist definitiv gut - aber ob die BESSER ist, und dann auch noch relevant besser als die für 440-460€ ? Also, die Meinungen zu den anderen Karten sind ja auch Top... und so große Unterschiede bei der Lautstärke wie vor ein paar Jahren gibt es nicht mehr, und wenn doch, dann fällt das Modell schnell durch ungewöhnliche Kritik bei den Meinungen auf.


----------



## stawacz (14. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da kann es viele Gründe geben.
> 
> - MSI ist seit zig Jahren bekannt, auch durch Mainboards und Notebooks - hingegen sagen Firmen wie Palit, Zotac oder Gainward vielen Leuten immer noch nichts.
> - MSI hatte in letzter Zeit immer ordentliche Karten, die sich bewährt haben, und schnitt in Tests immer ganz gut ab
> ...



ich warte ja immer noch auf nen vernünftigen testbericht.als die 970 zb kam brauchte ich nur googeln welche die beste is..da gabs bei gamestarn guten bericht mit mehreren kategorien.welche is die performanteste,welche die leiseste ,welche die billigste usw.den gleichen bericht hab ich aktuell leider nur für die startmodelle vom anfang gefunden


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich warte ja immer noch auf nen vernünftigen testbericht.als die 970 zb kam brauchte ich nur googeln welche die beste is..da gabs bei gamestarn guten bericht mit mehreren kategorien.welche is die performanteste,welche die leiseste ,welche die billigste usw.den gleichen bericht hab ich aktuell leider nur für die startmodelle vom anfang gefunden


  selbst so eine Tabelle ist ja nicht zu 100% "korrekt" : manche Karten sind absichtlich so eingestellt, dass der Lüfter etwas schneller, also lauter dreht, aber die Karte kann dann mit niedrigen Temperaturen "glänzen", obwohl das an sich völlig egal wäre, solange die nicht wirklich ZU heiß wird. So eine Karte kannst du problemlos per Software leiser einstellen, aber in der Tabelle steht sie halt bei den "lauteren"... ^^   UND: du weißt nie, ob die Redaktion mit der Karte Glück/Pech hatte. Die kaufen ja nicht 100 Stück vom gleichen Modell verteilt auf 50 Shops, wo sie einkaufen, sondern je nur ein Exemplar, manchmal sogar eines direkt vom Hersteller, der vlt auch eine mit BESONDERS gut montiertem Kühler rausgepickt hat... 

Ich hatte zB umgekehrt mal die als in Tests als leistestes Modell geltende AMD 7950 geholt, und die war wie ein Föhn - da war aber halt offenbar die Montage verbockt worden, denn die Austauschkarte, an sich eher "Mittelfeld" war beim Zocken kaum zu hören außer bei den Games, bei denen wenig Sound zu hören ist, zB Anno oder so was  


Hier zB ist eine Palit GTX 1070 Gamerock getestet und als sehr leise weggekommen, aber wiederum kein Vergleich zu anderen Custom-1070ern, daher auch nur mäßig hilfreich https://www.computerbase.de/2016-06/palit-geforce-gtx-1070-gamerock-test/3/


----------



## stawacz (14. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> selbst so eine Tabelle ist ja nicht zu 100% "korrekt" : manche Karten sind absichtlich so eingestellt, dass der Lüfter etwas schneller, also lauter dreht, aber die Karte kann dann mit niedrigen Temperaturen "glänzen", obwohl das an sich völlig egal wäre, solange die nicht wirklich ZU heiß wird. So eine Karte kannst du problemlos per Software leiser einstellen, aber in der Tabelle steht sie halt bei den "lauteren"... ^^   UND: du weißt nie, ob die Redaktion mit der Karte Glück/Pech hatte. Die kaufen ja nicht 100 Stück vom gleichen Modell verteilt auf 50 Shops, wo sie einkaufen, sondern je nur ein Exemplar, manchmal sogar eines direkt vom Hersteller, der vlt auch eine mit BESONDERS gut montiertem Kühler rausgepickt hat...
> 
> Ich hatte zB umgekehrt mal die als in Tests als leistestes Modell geltende AMD 7950 geholt, und die war wie ein Föhn - da war aber halt offenbar die Montage verbockt worden, denn die Austauschkarte, an sich eher "Mittelfeld" war beim Zocken kaum zu hören außer bei den Games, bei denen wenig Sound zu hören ist, zB Anno oder so was
> 
> ...



na mal schauen.die aktion mit den goodies endet glaub ich am 23ten.dann werd ich mich mal genauer damit beschäftigen.größe is halt auch wichtig.hab nur so nen standarttower


ich seh grad,das die karte jetzt schon unter 400 gefallen is http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvidi...3NewsGeforce-GTX-1070-guenstig-kaufen-1207709


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> na mal schauen.die aktion mit den goodies endet glaub ich am 23ten.dann werd ich mich mal genauer damit beschäftigen.größe is halt auch wichtig.hab nur so nen standarttower


 Ja gut, auch Standardtower bieten oft Platz bis 30cm. Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?




> ich seh grad,das die karte jetzt schon unter 400 gefallen is Geforce GTX 1070 erstmals für 399 Euro lieferbar


 eben deswegen ist die MSI ja echt ziemlich teuer. Für 450€ bekommst du gute Karten mit über 1800MHz Takt, unter 450€ gibt es auch viele mit 1700-1800 - Standard ist ja unter 1700 MHz.


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2016)

Sofern mein Tipp nicht zu spät kommt, die Gainward Goes Like Hell (GLH) ist in allen Tests mit einem sehr gut bewertet worden, u.a. auch im letzten c't Heft.

Die Karten sind bislang komplett frei von Spulen fiepen, Geräusch- und Wärmeentwicklung ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden und aus dem Grund gehört sie auch zu den schnellsten Karten ab Werk, IMO dürfte nur die AMP! von Zotac einen Tick schneller sein, bei deutlich mehr Leistungsaufnahme und leider auch Geräuschentwicklung.

Ich wollte die 1080 GLH haben, aber hab sie aufgrund der fehlenden Verfügbarkeit nicht bekommen ... vllt. hast du ja bei der 1070 mehr Glück!


----------



## stawacz (15. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja gut, auch Standardtower bieten oft Platz bis 30cm. Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse?



hatte mir vor über zehn jahren mal n komplett pc gekauft,,das einzige was übrig is,is halt der tower.also die gtx 970 hat gerade so reingepasst.musste schon n bissl was wegbiegen,wo vorher das dvd laufwerk drin war.kann nich genau sagen wie groß der is.is kein minitower aber halt auch nix großes.standardgröße würd ich sagen




> Sofern mein Tipp nicht zu spät kommt, die Gainward Goes Like Hell (GLH)  ist in allen Tests mit einem sehr gut bewertet worden, u.a. auch im  letzten c't Heft.
> 
> Die Karten sind bislang komplett frei von Spulen fiepen, Geräusch- und  Wärmeentwicklung ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden und aus dem Grund gehört  sie auch zu den schnellsten Karten ab Werk, IMO dürfte nur die AMP! von  Zotac einen Tick schneller sein, bei deutlich mehr Leistungsaufnahme  und leider auch Geräuschentwicklung.
> 
> Ich wollte die 1080 GLH haben, aber hab sie aufgrund der fehlenden  Verfügbarkeit nicht bekommen ... vllt. hast du ja bei der 1070 mehr  Glück!



da hab ich jetzt mal geschaut aber die gibts ab 509


----------



## Rabowke (15. September 2016)

Würde mich wundern, ich glaube nicht, dass das der normale Preis ist. Denn die 1080 GLH wurde für 749 EUR angeboten, d.h. zum Teil günstiger als die Mitbewerber mit langsameren Karten.

Natürlich kann die begrenzte Stückzahl negative Auswirkungen auf den Preis haben ... Leistung kostet halt.


----------



## stawacz (15. September 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, ich glaube nicht, dass das der normale Preis ist. Denn die 1080 GLH wurde für 749 EUR angeboten, d.h. zum Teil günstiger als die Mitbewerber mit langsameren Karten.
> 
> Natürlich kann die begrenzte Stückzahl negative Auswirkungen auf den Preis haben ... Leistung kostet halt.



also bei mindfactory war die nich zu finden.hab die dann gegoogelt und über so ne preisvergleichsseite gefunden.die standen da alle bei um die 500,und da ich gestern schon karten von anderen herstellern gesehen habe die unter die 400 gingen,is mir das n bissl zu teuer.450 wär ja noch ok(dann muss aber das goodie stimmen   ) .

mal was anderes..is dieses spulenfiepen denn auch schädlich für so ne karte oder is das einfach normal und nur nervig?hab eh ganze zeit n headset auf,aber man hat dann halt auch immer das gefühl ,das mit der karte was nich stimmt bzw das die n defekt hat.das macht mich dann immer kirre...


welche karte is denn aktuell die leistungsstärkste?


----------



## Krushak85 (15. September 2016)

Guck ma auf den einschlägigen Gebrauchtplattformen. Da bekommst mit Glück gute Modelle mit Rechnung und allem Schnickschnack ein paar Euro günstiger. Oder guck hier in den Marktplatz.
Ansonsten würde ich eher auf eine gute & leise Kühlung und weniger auf den Takt achten. Die Unterschiede im Takt machen bei vielen Spielen nur ein paar Fps aus. Und dann macht es wohl keinen Unterschied, ob du nun 89 oder 93 Fps hast. Und wenn es mehr sein soll, gibt's den Afterburner, der mit den neuen Pascal eine richtig gute Spannungsverwaltung bietet.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> mal was anderes..is dieses spulenfiepen denn auch schädlich für so ne karte oder is das einfach normal und nur nervig?hab eh ganze zeit n headset auf,aber man hat dann halt auch immer das gefühl ,das mit der karte was nich stimmt bzw das die n defekt hat.das macht mich dann immer kirre...



Nö, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, das ist bei elektronischen Spulen ein physikalisch völlig normales Verhalten - die Spule erzeugt ein Magnetfeld, welches die Drähte der Spule zum Schwingen bringt - ein hochfrequentes Geräusch entsteht, was in manchen Fällen unangenehm laut werden kann. 

Jede Spule kann also letztlich mehr oder weniger laut "fiepen", da ist kein Hersteller davor gefeit. 

Bastler behelfen sich gerne damit, dass sie die singenden Spulen in Kunstharz (Epoxid, z. B.), oder einfach nur Heißkleber "eingießen".


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> welche karte is denn aktuell die leistungsstärkste?


 Die von mir genannten gehören zu denen mit dem höchsten Takt. Ob du dann nochmal 2-3% mehr hast, ist echt scheissegal. Das merkst du nicht. Die mit dem ALLERhöchsten Takt ist die hier von Gigabyte Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber die ist über 29cm lang

Nebenbei: für 40-60€ bekommst du heutzutage schon super Gehäuse, oft sogar inkl. 2 leisen Lüftern. Vlt doch mal ein neues holen?


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die von mir genannten gehören zu denen mit dem höchsten Takt. Ob du dann nochmal 2-3% mehr hast, ist echt scheissegal. Das merkst du nicht. Die mit dem ALLERhöchsten Takt ist die hier von Gigabyte Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1070 Xtreme Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber die ist über 29cm lang
> 
> Nebenbei: für 40-60€ bekommst du heutzutage schon super Gehäuse, oft sogar inkl. 2 leisen Lüftern. Vlt doch mal ein neues holen?



naja n neues gehäuse wollt ich jetzt wirklich nich extra holen.hab jetzt die modele auf msi oder palit super jetstream eingegrenzt,bei letzterer hab ich gelesen das diese sehr schwer sein soll.kann da einer was zu sagen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> naja n neues gehäuse wollt ich jetzt wirklich nich extra holen.hab jetzt die modele auf msi oder palit super jetstream eingegrenzt,bei letzterer hab ich gelesen das diese sehr schwer sein soll.kann da einer was zu sagen?


 mag sein, aber was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wenn du den PC nicht dauernd rumtransportierst, ist das egal. Du verschraubst die ja hinten auch, das stützt die Karte auch immer ein wenig.


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mag sein, aber was spielt das für eine Rolle? Wenn du den PC nicht dauernd rumtransportierst, ist das egal. Du verschraubst die ja hinten auch, das stützt die Karte auch immer ein wenig.


ok stimmt,,dachte nur das die dauerbelastung vieleicht nich gut für die karte wäre.soll wohl wirklich ziemlich schwer sein steht in den kommentaren.

auf jedenfall is die letzte aktion nun vorbei.ab jetzt gibts gears of war 4 dazu,nun schlag ich zu denke ich


----------



## Herbboy (20. September 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> ok stimmt,,dachte nur das die dauerbelastung vieleicht nich gut für die karte wäre.soll wohl wirklich ziemlich schwer sein steht in den kommentaren.


 Ich glaub da machen sich nur manche Sorgen, weil sie die Stabilität eines Mainboards unterschätzen   oder weil es sie optisch stört.  Du könntest theoretisch ja die Stromkabel "von oben" kommen lassen und leicht anspannen, so dass die die Karte wie ein Seil einer Hängebrücke genau waagerecht halten, FALLS die Karte denn "hängt"


----------



## stawacz (20. September 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich glaub da machen sich nur manche Sorgen, weil sie die Stabilität eines Mainboards unterschätzen   oder weil es sie optisch stört.  Du könntest theoretisch ja die Stromkabel "von oben" kommen lassen und leicht anspannen, so dass die die Karte wie ein Seil einer Hängebrücke genau waagerecht halten, FALLS die Karte denn "hängt"


ja siehste stimmt auch wieder,,hab mir jetzt n paar videos vom einbau angesehen.is halt ziemlich breit das teil..naja wird schon alles passen


----------

